# Robot vigilancia controlado con camara ip



## germann24n (Feb 8, 2011)

Buenos días gente, les comento que siempre me gusto la robótica, soy fanático, pero nunca me propuse hacer un robot, no sentía que lo podía llegar a hacer, bueno ahora tengo ganas de encarar uno, no hacerlo desde 0, pero como para empezar quisiera poder lograr este proyecto que tanto me gusta, y consiste en un robot móvil con cámara que se comande desde cualquier navegador en cualquier parte,
mi idea es usar una cámara ip, en donde ya tenemos el software de navegación, plataforma web etc. primero pensé en dejar la cámara fija y usar los motores de la cámara ejes X, Y y colocarlos en algún tipo de plataforma móvil, pensé colocarlo en una chata radiocontrol rota que tengo, un motor en la dirección y otro motor de tracción, aunque será algo incomodo ya que primero habría que doblar, y luego acelerar después volver a corregir la dirección para poder ir derecho, por que el explorador web solo permite manejar de a un clic, buscando información encontré a alguien que empezó con esto y lo termino, aca en esta web muestra el proceso, algo peculiar ya que el conservo los ejes X, Y de la cámara, como así también puede controlar de forma independiente otros ejes X, Y desde la cámara, (soldando unos cables en la placa de la cámara) ya que tiene una función de off, on en el navegador que desactiva de alguna forma los motores de la Cam o cambia algún tipo de selección, todavía no logro descifrar bien que es lo que hace ese botón,  permitiéndole tomar señal para los motores de el móvil, independientemente de los motores de la Cam, aqui tienen un video en donde muestra como selecciona la cámara ip, o el móvil con dos botones.
bueno, el usa una maquina aspiradora robótica como móvil, remplazando su micro controlador que no era regrabable según dice por un PIC16F84 pueden ver la inflo aqui de como hiso el para controlar los motores mediante las señales que manda la Cam.
ahora viendo esto, necesito algo que se mueva en dos ruedas para hacer giros 360 etc., pero estos dos motores los tienen que controlar algún micro controlador ya que será imposible hacerlo manualmente de a un clic, mis recursos, pensándolo bien , es un abandonado BlockyTronick 3.0 que tiene un micro controlador y se desplaza en dos ruedas,  no se si alguien oyó  hablar de el alguna ves, se trata de un robot que trae un micro controlador, dos motores, sensor luz (fotocélula), sensor  tacto, dos led,  micrófono,  y un speaker que empite pitidos, esto se conectaba a la pc, programabas luego quedaban guardados y el robot hacia todo lo que le habías dicho, mi idea es usar ese robot como móvil, no parece difícil ya que hay tengo la estructura móvil mas micro controlador, pero finalmente mi pregunta es, como hago para conectar las señales que sacan de la Cam, a el Blocky tronick, espero que me puedan ayudar y dar una orientación  por favor, muchas gracias.


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 8, 2011)

hi Germman!

Que microntrolador usa el BlockTronik?
Que modelo es la camara IP?
La idea es comunicarte con la Camara IP via web y desde ahi controlar
el BlockTronick si es que entendi bien?


----------



## germann24n (Feb 8, 2011)

hi, 
gracias por tu pronta respuesta, la cámara ip es una foscam, como la que usa el loco que hiso el robot.
sisi la idea es esa, es poder de alguna forma conectar las señales de la cámara ip a el controlador de el bloky tronick para que este se mueva, sin desactivar los los motores de la propia cámara
respecto a tu otra pregunta, tendría que averiguar por internet ya que el bloky tronick no lo tengo aca a mano, esta en mi ciudad , yo estoy a 100 km estudiando.

mi idea era entrar al bloky trnonick mediante los sensores, luego (escribir de alguna forma que es lo que va a hacer el robot cuando se activen ciertos sensores) con los programas que ya trae el blokytronick,
pero estoy casi  seguro de que tiene que haber alguna forma de entrar al micro controlador, pero sin el nombre de el mismo no puedo experimentar.

aca les dejo las espesificaciones de el bloky tronick para que sepan de que se trata, todabia no logro encontrar que microcontrolador posee,


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi...

Block Tronick es un lego?
Segun entiendo en el link, se puenteando la seal del driver del motor 
de la camara para procesarla con el PIC16F84. Los Motores de la Camara y
la base funcionan independientemente.
Si el programa del circuito que controla la camara no fue modificado, entonces
solo se modifico el protocolo TCP, el cual ocupas para agregar los comandos que
controlarian la base (Block Tronick). Ya tienes ese protocolo?
Y lo siguente que habria que investigar es cuantas entradas digitales puede aceptar 
el Block Tronick.
Saludos


----------



## germann24n (Feb 8, 2011)

si, es un lego, con el cual podes armar la forma de el robot que te guste, y luego programar funciones con los programas de pc

los programas de la camara no fueron modificados segun el linck, ya que este en su navegador web, tine un modo que todabia no desifre su uso original para activar a o desactivar los motores aun podiendo mover los ejes desde el mismo navegador, no se si me entendes, sino mira el video en donde lo muestra claramente, pero lo que creeria que esta claro es que no se modifica nada de la camara, como tampoco de la paltaforma web, 
a eso te referis con el protocolo TCP?

a que te referis con entradas digitales?, una entrada digital seria un sensor por ejemplo?
disculpa mi ignorancia
de ser asi mi idea era entrar por los sensores segun el programa blokytronick ver, tocar, escuchar,
escribiendo un rograma en donde: ver, sensor fotocelula= isquierda, tocar, sensor tacto= derecha, ver, tocar(los dos sensores)= adelante
esa fue mi idea principal,(activando sensores), pero creeria que tiene que aver alguna forma de entrar directamente a la funcion: derecha, isquierda, adelente, atras de el microcontrolador
apenas puedo voy a tratar de consegui espesificaciones de el microcontrolador para poder saber mas,
gracias por tu paciencia, sos de mucha ayuda


----------



## germann24n (Feb 9, 2011)

---------------- tengo otra data, los botones que el utiliza para seleccionar la camara o el movil, es un on, off de la alarma de movimiento que posee la camara, al activarla estamos activando la coneccion  IO que la cam posee atrás, esta es usada para conectar un sensor externo o una alarma, esta entrada tiene a su ves una salida de 5v que alimentaria los sensores o alarmas
ahora mi duda es, al activar eso por supuesto que los movimientos de la camara se tienen que desactivar, ya que al moverlo sonaría la alarma, y efectivamente en el video, cuando mueve la camara, estos botones estan en off, y al ponerlo en on, que estarias activando el sensor de movimiento, los motores de la camara se desactivan, pero por lo visto la señal de los movimientos sigue llegando, por lo menos hasta adonde estan puentados los cables en la foto
ahora, se puede bloquear el movimiento de la camara y sacar señal para el móvil activando la alarma.  Pero al tener los motores de la camara activados, es decir el sensor de movimiento en off, como haríamos para mover la camara sin que se mueva el movil?, lo estube pensando y el loco este puede estar sacando la alimentación para el movil de los 5v antes mencionados de la conexión IO,
entonces  llegaríamos a la conclusión de que: al desactivar sensor de movimiento, podemos mover tranquilamente la cámara, y el móvil no tendría corriente.
y al activar el sensor de movimiento,  se desactivan los motores de la cámara, y se activa la corriente para el móvil, dejando llegar la señal de los movimientos hasta el puente que se muestra en la foto
algo que todavía no entiendo es como se desactivan los motores de la camara si la señal sigue llegando a donde están puenteados los cables.
esto es pura teoría, todavía no me pude contactar con el creador de el robot
saludos


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Germann

Ok..
Si te entendi bien,
En el diseño original, utiliza la señal del sensor de movimiento para activar los motores de la base,
como la camara se esta moviendo no le es util el sensor de movimiento.
Pero seria dificil que con el pin IO del sensor de movimiento alimente los dos motores de la base
por que debe de consumir minimo 0.5 Amper cada uno.
Lo que si se podria hacer, es usar el pin IO del sensor de movimiento para activar o desactivar las
Enables de los circuitos que controlan los motores.
Para que esto funcione es necesario que en el protocolo TCP/IP siempre se envie el estado de
los motores y sensor de movimiento con cada trama de datos. Si esto es, asi solo tendrias que modificar el script de la pagina Web lo cual es algo sencillo.
Lo que debes de checar ahora es ver que driver de motor de pasos utiliza el Block Tronick y cual utiliza la camara.
Saludos.


----------



## germann24n (Feb 9, 2011)

hola unikfriend gracias por tus respuestas,
lo que yo hable sobre la señal de el sensor de movimiento, es una teoria mia, pero no tengo datos concretos de que en el modelo original es usado de esa forma.

suponiendo que esto es asi, tendriamos la forma de activar o desactivar el movil, mi idea mas sencilla seria: que esos 5v activen algun tipo de rele y que este cierre el circuito de las baterias al movil, que te parece esta idea? 

yo apenas pueda voy a ir a buscar el blocky tronick, y pedir a un amigo prestada la foscam, (para hacer pruebas con el sensor de movimiento) apenas junte el dinero la estare comprando

con respecto a los motores y sus drivers, como puedo saber esto?
el creador original uso un analizador logico, y puso una foto de las señales de la cam, esto sirve?
tendria que hacer lo mismo con el bloky tronick?
una ves que sepa el modelo de el microcontrolador de el blokytronick, voy a poder saber si me va a servir?
buscando en la web, encontre a alguien que programa el microcontrolador de el bloky tronick desde etoy, no se bien que posibilidades tiene ese programa, pero bueno, es una alternativa mas
otra vez te agradesco tu ayuda


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Germann!
pues yo te recomendaria, que descifres la trama de control TCP/IP,
si ya estas monitoreando la camara por una pagina web, pues solo es cuestion
de que bajes un software snnifer para monitorear los datos que se trasmite y
reciben de la camara, yo utilizo el ethereal para estos casos.
Con esta trama ya puedes analizar si se tiene control del estado de cualquier
sensor que utilize la camara.
En cuanto a usar el pin del sensor para habilitar un relay debe de funcionar.
yo prefiero utilizar el pin de enabled de los circuitos si es que este existe,
por que dismuye el ruido electrico que pudier provocar la inicializacion de un circuito.
saludos.


----------



## germann24n (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok , en eso tenes razon, sacando la trama de protocolo podria saber exactamente como opera la plataforma, pero para esto necesito la camara, y hasta el fin de semana no creo poder tenerla.

para ir adelantando voy a segir juntando informacion y tratar de contactarme con el creador original, apenas tenga informacion, te aviso.

mi email es german24g@hotmail.com, me gustaria tener tu email y mantenernos en contacto,
saludos


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Germann!
Pregunta de examen jijij, 
El control de la camara y base

a) es por medio de una pagina web almacenada en la memoria de la camara? 
b) tienes que instalar un software especial para controlar la camara y base?

te pregunto porque  en las imagenes que posteas no parece 
que se haya modificado la interface. Si ese es el caso pues debería 
ser mas sencillo realizar lo que planeas.

Saludos...


----------



## germann24n (Feb 10, 2011)

hi unikfriend,

te cuento, es la "a)" ya que todo se controla entrando a la pagina web de la camara con un ip
desde casi cualquier parte del mundo sin necesidad de instalar nada, solo con un navegador comun

se usa un sofware solo para configurarla a la red wi fi, como su fuera un router inalambrico

claramente no se modifico la interface, pero estoy tratando de desifrar de donde toma las señales de la camara, ya sea puentes H y corriente para activar la bace movil, tambien tengo dudas sobre como conectar los puentes al bloky tronick , pero no puedo experimentar hasta que no tenga la camara mas el bloky tronick en mi mano. jeje
te agradesco tu ayuda, apenas tenga los instrumentos me pongo a hacer pruebas y te comento asi me ayudas!
gracias unik


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Germann,

No pues solo es cuestion de monitorear las lineas que controlan 
los motores de la camara y sensor de movimiento y ver como reacciona
con los comandos que se envian desde la interface.
Toma nota de los driver de motor de pasos que utiliza la camara
y asi le puedes avanzar sin el BlockTronic.

Espero que tu amigo no vaya a extrañar su camara jijij.

bye.


----------



## germann24n (Feb 10, 2011)

mi amigo se salvo, ya que tiene la camara colocada y amurada, 
lo unico que puedo llegar a pedirle es que me pase la IP y el user mas el pass, para poder entrar y hacer pruebas desde la interface con el programa que me comentaste
eso sumado a que quisas mañana o pasado me traen el bloky tronick, voy a tener que ir avanzando sobre esa parte 

usando el programa de sniffer que comentaste, puedo saber que tipo de driver utiliza no?

bueno, esto fue mi estado actual en cuanto a recursos, 
saludos unikfriend


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 10, 2011)

Consigue un mazo, jijijii...

el programa sniffer sirve para descifrar el protocolo si los 
datos se estan transmitiendo en html, posiblemente solo 
fuera una trama de datos. Algo asi

<p> <Sensor = "off"> <Zoom = "2X"> <AxeX="30"> <AxeY="45"> </p>

por decir algo.

lo mas importante es verificar si las lineas de control de los 
drivers de los motores de la camara reciben datos con el sensor 
encendido y apagado, y eso solo lo puedes averiguar con osciloscopio
en los pines de entrada del driver.

bye


----------



## germann24n (Feb 10, 2011)

haa ok.
si mi mayor duda es como voy a encontrar donde puenter las señales de los motores a el bloky tronick, ya que supuestamente al activar el sensor (activando bace movil) los motores no se mueven pero segun el creador, las señales siguen llegando a el puente que el hiso, creo que mi mayor problema va a radicar en saber de donde tomar las señales, ya que el creador solo puso una foto en donde no espesifica nada, pero bueno , de a poco voy a ir recaudando informacion,
gracias unik!!
saludos


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 10, 2011)

Pues en realidad no es muy complicado si pudieras abrir la camara,
no hay muchos puntos por donde viaje la señal de control del driver.
No has buscado los diagramas de la camara en la web?


----------



## germann24n (Feb 10, 2011)

mmm, no creo que esten, pero hay que intentarlo,
unickfriend eres brillante!! jaja

EDIT:
No hay nada en la web!, voy a abrir la camara e investigar!!!! encuantopueda y la tenga jaja


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, luego me cuentas como te fue, saludos.


----------



## contour (Sep 25, 2013)

hola encontraste la solucion ya que intento realizar el mismo proyecto si me ayudases muchas gracias



hola encontraste la solucion ya que intento realizar el mismo proyecto si me ayudases muchas gracias


----------

